# Prayers needed for Balvarik



## loki (Jul 26, 2009)

This past Friday morning my Grandfather and Pa were flying cargo into Manitoba.
They had a "hard" landing that my Grandfather was able to walk away from but my Pa was injured.
His injuries may cost him his left eye.
Pa is fine and laughing/joking with everyone but my Grandfather is racked with guilt.
Please pray that my Grandfather can find that no-one blames him or blames him for what happened.

Rick


----------



## Wide Earp (Jul 26, 2009)

will do man


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 26, 2009)

You got it loki, prayers sent.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jul 26, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2009)

Prayers sent,Rick. Are you Mike's [Balvarik] son?


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jul 26, 2009)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 26, 2009)

will do!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## loki (Jul 27, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Prayers sent,Rick. Are you Mike's [Balvarik] son?



Yes Sir he is my Pa.
Rick


----------



## Nitro (Jul 27, 2009)

loki said:


> Yes Sir he is my Pa.
> Rick



My God!!!!!!!! 

Mike has more than nine lives. Keep us updated!!! We will be praying for his recovery. 

I am glad to read that the crash wasn't worse.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers sent Rick. Tell your Pa I'm thinking about him. He is the finest kind.

Prayers sent for your Grandpa as well.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 27, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lorri (Jul 27, 2009)

My prayers added as well.


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 27, 2009)

*Prayers*

Praying for your family !! Please keep us updated .


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers added also.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers up for the whole family.  Let us know how Mike is doing.


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers added!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2009)

Rick tell Mike that we have him in our prayers as well as your grandpa.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2009)

Got em in our prayers...


----------



## gtparts (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers sent for all. 

Flying a plane is about controlling as much as possible the things that we can and accepting the simple truth that we never can control everything.

Grace and peace to you, your dad, granddad, and family!


----------



## Nitro (Jul 27, 2009)

Tell your Dad and Grandpa we lifted them up in prayer tonight!!

I hope that the ol tough Ranger has a complete recovery from this latest challenge.

God Bless all of your family..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 27, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 28, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## win280 (Jul 28, 2009)

Prayers sent here also.Hope all is well.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 28, 2009)

Prayers sent for all!


----------



## Sargent (Jul 28, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 28, 2009)

You got it.

Brian1


----------



## CAL (Jul 28, 2009)

Prayers sent for your Grandpa and Dad Rick.Keep us posted with his progress please.Not to worry either,take more than an airplane to whip that Ranger!


----------



## messenger (Jul 28, 2009)

Prayers sent for both.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 28, 2009)

My Prayers are added for Mike and your Grandpa. May God Bless.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry I just saw this loki.  tell them we are with em!


----------



## ga41 (Jul 28, 2009)

prayers sent for the family. God works miracles in all things


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 28, 2009)

prayers sent from here as well!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 28, 2009)

yall have mine loki !!!  tell mike the FERAL clan is lifting him up as well as your grandfather. yall take care , chris,  F 1


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this also.  Prayers up for Mike and your Grandad, loki.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad to see you back posting again Mike,,,,,,,,,how are you doing?


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 2, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Hoss (Aug 2, 2009)

Missed this one.  Our prayers are addded.

Hoss


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 7, 2009)

Prayers out.  Glad to hear your Dad is keeping in good spirits and joking, that is some good medicine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread because of what Loki (Rick) told us today in the Spiritual Forum. Mike is really sick and needs our prayers badly.

See this post.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4942563&postcount=86


----------



## crackerdave (May 17, 2010)

Prayers sent for you,Mike. You've sure had some hard knocks!


----------



## CAL (May 17, 2010)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you Mike.Hold to ya faith Rick and remember the "Great Spirit" knew of all these happonings before anyone.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 17, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## JustUs4All (May 17, 2010)

Prayers and best wishes up again for Mike and his family.  Seems that it is always the good guys that get tried the hardest.


----------



## ronpasley (May 17, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## Patriot44 (May 17, 2010)

You got it Loki.  Get well Mike!


----------



## Headshot (May 17, 2010)

Rick, added my prayers for your dad and granddad.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bumping this thread because of what Loki (Rick) told us today in the Spiritual Forum. Mike is really sick and needs our prayers badly.
> 
> See this post.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4942563&postcount=86



Thanks for bringin this to our attention Bro


Prayers for Mike and a full recovery


----------



## Nitro (May 17, 2010)

My prayers are added Loki!!!!!!!

Your Dad is a hero to me. I still hope to someday meet him in person. I know he is getting good care and being surrounded by his loved ones is good medicine.

God Bless all of you.


----------



## Paymaster (May 18, 2010)

Hang in there Mike! I got you in my prayers! Thanks MC and Loki!


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 18, 2010)

I will lift Him up in my Prayers as well.


----------



## Jasper (May 18, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 18, 2010)

Mike, we are praying for you Brother!


----------



## Sargent (May 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.  Mike is an asset to this board.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 18, 2010)

Prayers sent. Keep us updated. Mike is gem and well loved on this forum.


----------



## Lane Morrell (May 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.  I enjoy his comments on this board.


----------



## georgia357 (May 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Seems that it is always the good guys that get tried the hardest.



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Nitro (May 23, 2010)

Loki, 

Any updates???

I expect to see your Pa posting here soon.

God bless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro (May 26, 2010)

Loki sent me a PM - I hope he doesn't mind if I post this in his stead.... they have their hands full. 

Great news- Mike is resting comfortably and on the road to recovery. Told his wife that he " beat death again"......

He is something special for sure. Hope that you continue to recover fully Mike!! WE  are praying for you and yours. 

God Bless all of you!


----------



## WTM45 (May 26, 2010)

Keep up the fight, Mike!


----------



## CenterMass06 (Jun 15, 2010)

Prayers sent from our home and the Big Ranger in the sky.  Get well Mike......


----------

